# No green light on Airport  Express.



## nixa (Aug 4, 2006)

All I'm getting is the flickering yellow light. 
And it worked fine before. I have tried the hard reset
and nothing's changed aside from the four blinks of green
to indicate that it was being restarted. I have not gotten any 
steady green light. And I'm not able to get on the internet using
airport express.

Yet on my G4 powerbook, I'm seeing a full signal
in the menu bar. And it's picking up the base station
when I reset all my old airport settings?

By the way I didn't install any software when I got it.
I just plugged in and it worked.

Any ideas?


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 4, 2006)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108045

There is not "flashing yellow" signal, but flashing amber means:


> Startup is complete, but AirPort Express didn't get an IP connection. Depending on your setup, it may mean AirPort Express is out of network range, unplugged from Ethernet, lacks a path to the Internet (or local router), or that there's an issue with your Internet service provider.
> Note: If AirPort Express is set up as a wireless client and the network it's joining is protected by an access control list, AirPort Express must be in the ACL to get an IP connection.



The only "yellow" signal is for a solid yellow light, which states:


> There was an issue starting up. AirPort Express will restart in 60 seconds.


----------



## nixa (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks. The thing is when I plug my ethernet cable directly into the port on my G4 powerbook, I connect to the internet.  Now wouldn't that mean it's not out of network range,  or that there's no issues with the ISP. What does lack a path to the internet or local router mean exactly? And how do  I get airport express in the access control list?


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 5, 2006)

What is your network setup? Are you using and Airport, and Airport Express, the AE as a booster?


----------



## nixa (Aug 6, 2006)

eric,
 I'm not sure what you mean by booster? I just want a wireless connection to my ADSL internet. Here's the thing at home when I plug my ethernet cable into the airport express, it works beautifully, green light and all. In fact that's what I'm using to post this reply. But when i'm at work, where we have an ethernet connection just like at home, except at work, it's a network, I've started to get the orange flickering light. it used to work fine.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 6, 2006)

If you have the CD that came with the Airport Express, I would try using that.

Also, make sure the firmware is up-to-date:
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/airportexpressfirmware611formacosx.html

The ethernet at work works when it's directly plugged in, right?


----------

